# Dayton OH shooting



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just hours after the Walmart shooting there is another one. In Dayton OH, 9 dead 16 wounded. The libs are going to go nuts with their gun control BS.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/police-investigate-active-shooter-incident-dayton-ohio-n1039046


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Guarantee this mentality ill retard was watching the news on the Texas event and jumped on the copy cat bandwagon.

You wanna stop mass shootings? Ban the media coverage!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

https://www.breitbart.com/crime/2019/08/04/shooting-outside-bar-in-dayton-ohio-10-reported-dead-several-wounded/

Wearing body armor, masked, .223.......

https://www.daytondailynews.com/news/crime--law/police-responding-active-shooting-oregon-district/dHOvgFCs726CylnDLdZQxM/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Antifa was labeled terrorist by Trump. 

Antifa announces "month long march around America, to to culminate Sept 1st in EL PASO...."

3 mass shootings , so far,..........

Connect the dots.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Meanwhile back at the ranch...

Chicago and Baltimore thugs race to see who can kill more people in 2019....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

"You heard 'boom,' so we looking around, we didn't know what it was...and then you hear a second 'boom' and then after that it was complete rapid fire for like one minute."

Anyone else find this statement strange? We have to assume he was using a standard cap mag. If it was "rapid fire" one minute is a long time to blow through 30 rounds.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Baltimore thugs race to see who can kill more


Slip, I think this stems from the recent news feed of reporters and President Trump highlighting the dismal areas of Baltimore. I guess if you consider yourself a dangerous local thug you want to show the media just how bad you can get.

Truth be told, before this latest news story I didn't even know Baltimore had gangs. When I thought about that town, I imagined the "Baltimore Orioles."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Slip, I think this stems from the recent news feed of reporters and President Trump highlighting the dismal areas of Baltimore. I guess if you consider yourself a dangerous local thug you want to show the media just how bad you can get.
> 
> Truth be told, before this latest news story I didn't even know Baltimore had gangs. When I thought about that town, I imagined the "Baltimore Orioles."


I met Boog Powell back in the early 80's when he was doing Miller Lite commercials and they filmed part of a commercial nearby. ...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The website Heavy.com dug up the Dayton shooter's Twitter feed.
This guy had been planning this for a while, and described himself as a satanist, a leftist, embraced climate change, and supported Elizabeth Warren.
Hated Trump, too.

You WILL NOT see any of this on "mainstream media".

https://heavy.com/ Click on Top Story, Dayton gunman identified (I tried to link straight to the article, got a 404 error msg)


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Washington Times referenced RPDs link above.

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2019/aug/4/connor-betts-ohio-gunman-was-elizabeth-warren-supp/

One of the people he murdered was his sister.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Early Sunday morning, a lone gunman opened fire outside Ned Peppers in Dayton, Ohio. He killed nine - including his own sister - and wounded 26. Police shot him down, saving hundreds according to the mayor. Yet before police ended the altercation, an unknown hero reportedly grabbed the gun out of the shooter's hands.
> 
> "He tried to go into the bar but did not make it through the door. Someone took the gun from him and he got shot and is dead," a witness told WHIO-TV.


https://pjmedia.com/trending/unknown-hero-knocked-the-gun-out-of-dayton-shooters-hands/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Who here is even remotely surprised....no one.



> REVEALED: Far Left Dayton, Ohio Mass Shooter Attended Antifa Rally in May Armed with Likely SAME GUN He Used in Saturday's Massacre!


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/08/shocking-far-left-dayton-ohio-mass-shooter-attended-antifa-rally-armed-with-same-gun-he-used-in-saturdays-attack/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Who here is even remotely surprised....no one.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/08/shocking-far-left-dayton-ohio-mass-shooter-attended-antifa-rally-armed-with-same-gun-he-used-in-saturdays-attack/


Who here is remotely surprised the media wont report this but still push the narrative he was a white nationalist......no one.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Its ALL trumps fault, for being so mean...He ok'd this action. He supports it. He condones it. BIYATCH Please...


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

In my opinion all these mass shootings show us that not enough people are concealed carrying.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Saw a number on today while doing the wifes CC package, (.7) 
Not 7, not 70 but .7 that is the percentage of my county residents that are CC licensed.
I am not licensed. And probably never will be. 
BUT I might be carrying a CC right now...


----------

